# Starting a Company, name help !!



## david_177 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi
Basically going to start my own detailing company but there will be much more than your standard details, 
The names I like that are taken are:
Elite detailing 
Polish perfection 
Reflection perfection 
Something along the lines of these names I'm after but unfournateley I just keep picking names that are taken and have hit a mental wall 
Any help will be greatly appreciated 
Thanks


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

***** n Span
Shine on Time


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Second Skin Detailing


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Wow :doublesho: that's got to be a world record here, from posting a newbie help!(can I have advice on pad polish combos)Thread to setting up a business thread in two posts, you learn fast my friend.

:lol: :wall: :lol:


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)

The Valeting Detailing Clinic.

Or The V.D. Clinic for short.


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Dan J said:


> Wow :doublesho: that's got to be a world record here, from posting a newbie help!(can I have advice on pad polish combos)Thread to setting up a business thread in two posts, you learn fast my friend.
> 
> :lol: :wall: :lol:


Yup seen all to often at the moment.

" wow i can clean my own car" i know ill become an all singing detailer :wall:


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

All-the-gear-no-idea detailing
PTG's and liability insurance R4 wimps RUS

Of course I jest... but it really doesn't show much thought or imagination to ask on your second post about names for your new company!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Nice happy helpful thread.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Kerr said:


> Nice happy helpful thread.


C'mon Kerr... you should know that you can't possible detail a car if you are not on DW....

I mean every newbie in here has never done anything with cars before...

new to DW = New to the work of washing cars.... apparently.....

:wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall:

Anyway OP.. as for a company name... You need to think of your own and be a bit creative mate... there are a lot harder things with running your own business than thinking of a name.... trust me! :lol:

But think of where you are
Who you are
What you are doing
What you want to achieve

:thumb:


----------



## Clkrichard (Nov 17, 2011)

Let it shine


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Yep, much as i hate to massage his already inflamed ego, Cuey is right regarding the name thing. For example, if you lived in say the north east, you could maybe call your company Tyne to Shine (geddit??) Or if you live in somerset, you could call it Wurzel the Dirt Gone?
I'm here all week, try the veal.


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

A lot I think of seem to be taken either here or in the u.s, but infinite reflections seems to be free. Hopefully you were into detailing before you joined up.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The Cueball said:


> C'mon Kerr... you should know that you can't possible detail a car if you are not on DW....
> 
> I mean every newbie in here has never done anything with cars before...
> 
> ...


It does seem to be a very common pipe dream on here for people to start up their own detailing business.

I think we all know the likelihood is very slim, but there wasn't a need for the instant aggression.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Kerr said:


> It does seem to be a very common pipe dream on here for people to start up their own detailing business.
> 
> I think we all know the likelihood is very slim, but there wasn't a need for the instant aggression.


Not so sure on the pipe dream part here Kerr and i'm not following you about stalking you honest, it could be quite easy to start your own detailing business if you went about it the right way.
Do you have an existing client base?
Are you experienced in all forms of detailing, eg wetsanding?
Do you understand the idea behind running a business?
Is there a demand for it in your area?
If i wanted to start my own detailing business up,these are amongst the questions i would be asking myself, but i do take your point about everyone wanting to be a pro detailer


----------



## Clkrichard (Nov 17, 2011)

Did the OP ask for a lecture on the wisdom, or otherwise, of starting a detailing business or did he just ask for help with a name ?


----------



## david_177 (Mar 18, 2013)

Dan J said:


> Wow :doublesho: that's got to be a world record here, from posting a newbie help!(can I have advice on pad polish combos)Thread to setting up a business thread in two posts, you learn fast my friend.
> 
> :lol: :wall: :lol:


Well seeing as your such a smart **** 
I am going to do tranning course with a comany to learn how to fully rotary proppely 
I can da no problems and I can clean a car propperly 
Everyone has to learn people


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Clkrichard said:


> Did the OP ask for a lecture on the wisdom, or otherwise, of starting a detailing business or did he just ask for help with a name ?


To be fair,the OP kind of invited that sort of comment after he posted about what pad/polish combination to use, then tells us he is starting a business up detailing cars.
He might be very good at it, his business might be a roaring success and i hope it is, but this is the internet and inevitably the topic will get distorted from the original post.


----------



## david_177 (Mar 18, 2013)

muzzer42 said:


> Not so sure on the pipe dream part here Kerr and i'm not following you about stalking you honest, it could be quite easy to start your own detailing business if you went about it the right way.
> Do you have an existing client base?
> Are you experienced in all forms of detailing, eg wetsanding?
> Do you understand the idea behind running a business?
> ...


Look people 
Thanks for some people understanding everyone starts somewhere all I want is some advise 
Yes I have experience and I know what I am doing 
The only thing I haven't done is rotary polishing and I am going to take a training course to learn fully 
Yes I know how to run a business 
All I'm after names not a critiseing session of me 
None of youse know me or how I work so please don't run me down before I even get started 
I am serious about this and I will make a try of it 
I have the fanincial backing and I am going to put the work in


----------



## david_177 (Mar 18, 2013)

muzzer42 said:


> To be fair,the OP kind of invited that sort of comment after he posted about what pad/polish combination to use, then tells us he is starting a business up detailing cars.
> He might be very good at it, his business might be a roaring success and i hope it is, but this is the internet and inevitably the topic will get distorted from the original post.


Thanks for some understanding bud
Not being big headed I can clean a car very well and to a high standard 
I honestly haven't used a rotary but I am going to take a training course before I start my business 
I cannot say any more everyone has to learn


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> ***** n Span
> Shine on Time


like shine on time or time to shine


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

david_177 said:


> Well seeing as your such a smart ****
> I am going to do tranning course with a comany to learn how to fully rotary proppely
> I can da no problems and I can clean a car propperly
> Everyone has to learn people


Not being a smart **** just making an observation, yes we don't know you but when your first post consists of asking for polish and pad combos then your second post asks about names for a detailing company can you not see where I was coming from??????

Not having a dig and wish you all the best in your venture.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

david_177 said:


> Thanks for some understanding bud
> Not being big headed I can clean a car very well and to a high standard
> I honestly haven't used a rotary but I am going to take a training course before I start my business
> I cannot say any more everyone has to learn


Yes they do and my earlier questions were not aimed at you as such, i hope you make a roaring success of your business but if you only ever listen to one thing someone says to you,listen to this:
Tread very carefully my friend, starting and running a business is a big risk financially, not just the initial start up cost but the day to day running costs. A wise man said, from little acorns, mighty oak tress grow.

Good luck with it but don't try to grow too fast and get some clients behind you before you do anything else.


----------



## Clkrichard (Nov 17, 2011)

" The Devil is in The Detail " ?


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

Clkrichard said:


> " The Devil is in The Detail " ?


Already used by autobrite


----------



## Clkrichard (Nov 17, 2011)

Ok "Detail Orientated " then ?


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Detail Devil?

Where abouts are you based OP, this might help us to come up with a suitable name, also do you have any other passions, say sports for example?


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

The detailing den?


----------



## Clkrichard (Nov 17, 2011)

" Graphic Detail "


----------



## david_177 (Mar 18, 2013)

muzzer42 said:


> Yes they do and my earlier questions were not aimed at you as such, i hope you make a roaring success of your business but if you only ever listen to one thing someone says to you,listen to this:
> Tread very carefully my friend, starting and running a business is a big risk financially, not just the initial start up cost but the day to day running costs. A wise man said, from little acorns, mighty oak tress grow.
> 
> Good luck with it but don't try to grow too fast and get some clients behind you before you do anything else.


Thanks 
Sorry if I was a bit sharp on my first post there was an early morning red mist thinking everyone was having a go at me 
I'm just nervous about this all I honestly really am going to make a try of it 
I understand this and I am very enthusiastic to get help from youse guys because from viewing this forum silently for around a year I have found it to be an great resource to me and my detailing 
I want some help and advice throughout my business venture 
I hope that youse guys can help me with advice through my career 
Sorry again for being sharp 
Thanks


----------



## Greboth (May 14, 2012)

- Sparkly glowy cars
- Buff up your car

More serious suggestions
- Paint Perfection Specialist
- Automotive Nirvana / Cleaning Nirvana (based on idea of 'Driving Nirvana')
- Superior Shine

Will keep thinking about it as I am sure can come up with a few more.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Second Glance, Gloss Boss, Reflected Glory, Winner's Circle? I've not long finished work mate, and my brain needs to sleep, that's all I can come up with for now. Good luck with it all, I'm sure you'll be fine mate.


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

david_177 said:


> Thanks
> Sorry if I was a bit sharp on my first post there was an early morning red mist thinking everyone was having a go at me
> I'm just nervous about this all I honestly really am going to make a try of it
> I understand this and I am very enthusiastic to get help from youse guys because from viewing this forum silently for around a year I have found it to be an great resource to me and my detailing
> ...


Just do your courses and do the hard work and you are sorted. Don't listen to everything on here. Look at some of the big brands. They started out as detailers who knew nothing about chemicals. Many still don't. But the same guys who criticise you will probably be using away and jumping through hoops about those brands. On the internet, everyone's an expert.


----------



## markamo (Sep 26, 2010)

david_177 said:


> Thanks
> Sorry if I was a bit sharp on my first post there was an early morning red mist thinking everyone was having a go at me
> I'm just nervous about this all I honestly really am going to make a try of it
> I understand this and I am very enthusiastic to get help from youse guys because from viewing this forum silently for around a year I have found it to be an great resource to me and my detailing
> ...


I've recently started a business mate so PM me if you want any info about it:thumb:


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)

Sometimes it's best to keep it simple:








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)

^ Tells people who you are and gives a more personal touch at the same time.
Also, as the name can have a humourous connotation, it will stick in people's minds, which is a big marketing bonus.
The tag line explains clearly to the public what service you are offering- the average joe wouldn't make the link between detailing and valeting.

HTH.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

http://www.123-reg.co.uk/order/domain?domain=shine+of+the+times&search=search&ajax_enabled=true


----------



## david_177 (Mar 18, 2013)

adjones said:


> Just do your courses and do the hard work and you are sorted. Don't listen to everything on here. Look at some of the big brands. They started out as detailers who knew nothing about chemicals. Many still don't. But the same guys who criticise you will probably be using away and jumping through hoops about those brands. On the internet, everyone's an expert.


Thanks bud it's appericated


----------



## david_177 (Mar 18, 2013)

Kenny Powers said:


> ^ Tells people who you are and gives a more personal touch at the same time.
> Also, as the name can have a humourous connotation, it will stick in people's minds, which is a big marketing bonus.
> The tag line explains clearly to the public what service you are offering- the average joe wouldn't make the link between detailing and valeting.
> 
> HTH.


I like the idea but is worry people would see me as a more of a joke that an serious detailer


----------



## david_177 (Mar 18, 2013)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> http://www.123-reg.co.uk/order/domain?domain=shine+of+the+times&search=search&ajax_enabled=true


That's great 
Thanks


----------



## david_177 (Mar 18, 2013)

President Swirl said:


> Second Glance, Gloss Boss, Reflected Glory, Winner's Circle? I've not long finished work mate, and my brain needs to sleep, that's all I can come up with for now. Good luck with it all, I'm sure you'll be fine mate.


Thanks


----------

